# Pot - sex change and other strange things



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow...my husband and I live together in separate rooms for a year almost, last year he started smoking pot and he was one of the few that get pot psychosis, he went crazy/paranoid/hearing voices (I think) beyond anything I have seen before, coming off of pot he became very abusive (verbally). 

He started pot again in the last 4 months, he has become strange but not as bad as last time, when he smokes pot he drops about 65 lbs in three months (he is not overweight). That is another sign of psychosis. Well anyway we are just friends now until he gets a place of his own.

One of the strange things he has been saying now is pretty well every male he sees is gay, they are winking at him, making noises and motions. This could certainly happen, but I think its completely exaggerated, he sounded very annoyed at these guys too, he felt it was creepy.

One day recently he shaved his entire body, he is not a swimmer and doesn't go shirtless and isn't really hairy anyway, I start thinking maybe he is actually interested in the thought of being with a man.

I then find porn on his computer (wasn't even looking, was grabbing a movie from his pc) and he had three porns about sex with a transexual. He said it was just something different to watch (he doesn't owe me an explanation, but I thought I would ask).

He spends hours in the bathroom now primping etc... and I caught him trying earings on in the mirror. I said, come on, you obviously have something going on with you, what is it?

He came out and said off and on in the last 5 years (we got married three years ago) he has wanted to be a female, he really loved me and didn't think about it, but since the pot and the separation it is what he wants, he has never even talked to a gay man yet, but he is talking to his psychologist and says the following:

He would like to find a man who will put out the expense for him to get a boob job and whatever else necessary to be more feminine and he will sleep with him of course dressed as a female, I don't think he wants the full operation but not sure.

I am just in shock, although we are friends now and I have no feelings that way for him, I just can't believe this high testosterone manly man of a husband I had (although with depression, anger, addiction that I have no need for in my life) is wanting boobs and to dress like a woman and have a man take care of him.

I am just in utter shock.

Can anyone give feedback on this? I think I am more shocked that I did not notice, he is the least efeminite man I know, I liked him due to his protector/hunter/gatherer/testosterone type of personality. lol 

I of course have no problem with anyones sexual preference at all. I have a few gay friends at work that are very dear to me.

Am I even in the right thread?

Oh...he has never been with a man yet.

I even had to keep saying "am I on candid camera or something"? I just couldn't believe it. He was very forthcoming too and happy that I was not judging him. (a year ago I would have freaked out).

Thanks for reading this crazy story.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

There isn't much you can do when a person hides these things from you and often comes out except be in shock
Sounds like you have been handling it the best you can...better than mist I suspect. I honestly don't think there is anything you could have looked for ahead of time to seen this coming....usually they are very good at concealing and hiding these desires so don't dwell on the past...move forward onto thevrest of your life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you Mineforever for your comments.

Satya, so sorry to hear you went thru that too! It makes me angry at the ones that waste years with us while they figure this stuff out (unless they truly become aware of this in a short period of time).


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Seriously doubt the pot has anything to do with his "change". More likely a symptom of a bigger problem more than the cause.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

check if your marriage can be annulled. some state conside this type of thing grounds for annullment. it might help you financialy as you get divorced.

listen this isn't about you he is a broken individaul not your fault. you just got cought in the crossfire of a person with severe idenity problems. if he was of good charachter he wouldn't have married you and tried to figure out his idenity before getting in a long term relationship.

good luck and may you find someone to be happy with in the future.


----------



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone, great comments and advice.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

To be honest, back in the day I did an awful lot of pot, mescaline, LSD, hash, amphetamines, and quite a few painkillers.....

The only equipment change I am interested in is trading in a car every few years......

Shave my face, every couple of days, and am quite satisfied with and in my own skin....

Any changes he has in mind have nothing to do with the weed......

Run....get an annulment and run......

the woodchuck


----------

